

Unix and the design of modern Linux systems - pavpanchekha
http://www.pappp.net/?p=969

======
EvilLook
The talk that datenwolf is talking about is on YouTube at
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTdUmlGxVo0>

I have posted that comment on the linked blog (it's awaiting moderation)
without noticing that this post is several months old, so I've posted that
same information here in case the author decides there's no reason approving a
comment on a blog post that's several months old!

